# Starwood Hawaii - Bulk Deposit in II for 2017?



## AbelowDS (Feb 22, 2017)

Does anyone know if this has happened yet? I put in requests for Maui and Big Island over a year ago, but still no exchange available.  Seems like getting Hawaii with Starwood is getting harder and harder.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2017)

Vistana - right?  

What timeframe did you request?  

What did you request on the Big Island?  No Vistana/Starwood there.


----------



## AbelowDS (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Denise - 

Late Nov to Mid Dec. I usually have no trouble getting stuff at that time.

First request (now with Marriott & Starwood joining forces):  MM1, KAN, KAA and on a lark the Hyatt HKB

Second request for same timeframe (staggered weeks): MAW, MA1 (on Big Island), KAA, KAN, MM1, HKB

Both requests went in 9/22/15.

(Deposits were Vistana and Broadway Plantation, floating weeks I think...)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2017)

> First request (now with Marriott & Starwood joining forces)



Just to clarify - the timeshares have not joined forces:

Starwood sold their timeshare management company to ILG - renamed "Vistana."  There is no cross-over between the Mariott/Vistana timeshares.

Starwood sold their *hotel* management company to Marriott.


----------



## AbelowDS (Feb 22, 2017)

Ahhh.

Do you think it's odd that a request placed 17 months ago is still not filled?

(BTW - Your help is so appreciated. You're a great moderator!)


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 22, 2017)

I do think it's odd, but we don't know what Vistana is going to do as far as II - you would think since ILG owns Vistana AND II that we might see an increase in deposit, but who knows!


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 27, 2017)

Marriott gives a 22 day preference viewing period to it's M owners.  If you own a Starwood, you've got to hope that there were so many units deposited that a few make it through that period.  Frankly, I think that it is a very low probability.

On the Big Island, we've stayed at the Kona Coast 2 and liked it.  It isn't a Marriott but it clean, quiet, had the features we wanted and was available.  I regularly see Kona Coast units pop up in that time frame.


----------



## AbelowDS (Feb 28, 2017)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Marriott gives a 22 day preference viewing period to it's M owners.  If you own a Starwood, you've got to hope that there were so many units deposited that a few make it through that period.  Frankly, I think that it is a very low probability.
> 
> On the Big Island, we've stayed at the Kona Coast 2 and liked it.  It isn't a Marriott but it clean, quiet, had the features we wanted and was available.  I regularly see Kona Coast units pop up in that time frame.



Thank you for this info. Helps me a lot.

This is the first time in 8 years I have not gotten ANYTHING. Lowest weeks demand for the year. And put in almost 1½ years ago.

If I can't get Hawaii anymore after a 17 month open request, I may be giving away a couple of my timeshare weeks.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 28, 2017)

AbelowDS said:


> Thank you for this info. Helps me a lot.
> 
> This is the first time in 8 years I have not gotten ANYTHING. Lowest weeks demand for the year. And put in almost 1½ years ago.
> 
> If I can't get Hawaii anymore after a 17 month open request, I may be giving away a couple of my timeshare weeks.


The past 2 years have been very difficult for Starwood trades into Hawaii. What I've noticed is that somewhere between 3 and 4 months before the check in dates a small group of timeshares show up for trade into Maui. They go very quickly.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 28, 2017)

It appears that Vistana deposits no longer appearing more than 12 months out anymore.  I think reported matches or sightings have been way under a year.


----------



## bastroum (Feb 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It appears that Vistana deposits no longer appearing more than 12 months out anymore.  I think reported matches or sightings have been way under a year.


I'm using my Vistana properties to trade into Marriott's.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It appears that Vistana deposits no longer appearing more than 12 months out anymore.  I think reported matches or sightings have been way under a year.



Yes, and on going exchange requests are also slower to fill. I had one last year which didn't get filled and I have the same this year that still hasn't been filled. My plans are already set for this year and while I might be able to adjust a little, it's not easy. I'll likely cancel it in the next few weeks. 

This is one of the reasons I started testing sfx, and put a sdo week there to see what happens (nothing yet). I'm just planning on using staroptions to get to wkorv from now on, and set my expectations accordingly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bastroum (Feb 28, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> Yes, and on going exchange requests are also slower to fill. I had one last year which didn't get filled and I have the same this year that still hasn't been filled. My plans are already set for this year and while I might be able to adjust a little, it's not easy. I'll likely cancel it in the next few weeks.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I started testing sfx, and put a sdo week there to see what happens (nothing yet). I'm just planning on using staroptions to get to wkorv from now on, and set my expectations accordingly.
> 
> ...


I just stopped putting in requests for Vistana. I'm using the units to trade into Marriott's.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2017)

bastroum said:


> I just stopped putting in requests for Vistana. I'm using the units to trade into Marriott's.



That's a good idea. I've done that before, but not with an on going request. I'll try that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 28, 2017)

We're going to WPORV this May on an Interval exchange using a Marriott studio.

It was an instant exchange, meaning either the deposit was not claimed by a Vistana trader during the preference period or there was no preference period.

The "rules" are changing -- unpredictably.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 28, 2017)

bastroum said:


> I just stopped putting in requests for Vistana. I'm using the units to trade into Marriott's.



What Marriotts have you been able to trade into using Vistana?  I have also noticed zero Vistana exchange matches for quite some time.  Maybe I should change my ongoing searches now.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2017)

bastroum said:


> I just stopped putting in requests for Vistana. I'm using the units to trade into Marriott's.



I've changed my dates to 2018 and added the two Marriott's and the Hyatt to the request but they want another $50. I suppose this is because when trading outside Vistana I have to pay the "regular" rate. I wonder...if they fill WKORV do they refund this? Not likely... I paid $139 originally so this will be $189 for the trade.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2017)

That's correct - you're paying the regular rate because you added other resorts, and no refund if you get a VSE resort.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> That's correct - you paying the regular rate because you added other resorts, and no refund if you get a VSE resort.



Well, I suppose it's worth a try. I wouldn't want $50 to stop me from visiting Maui!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2017)

Heck ya!


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 28, 2017)

AbelowDS said:


> Thank you for this info. Helps me a lot.
> This is the first time in 8 years I have not gotten ANYTHING. Lowest weeks demand for the year. And put in almost 1½ years ago.
> If I can't get Hawaii anymore after a 17 month open request, I may be giving away a couple of my timeshare weeks.



AbelowDS, I hope you get your exchange, but think it might be at 6 months or less .  Like you I put in an 18 month request for Westin Maui resorts, but for 2018 and similar tho' slightly broader time period Sept-mid December.  We haven't stayed at the Westin Maui resorts yet, so that's my preference, but like the others I think I should add in other Maui resorts to my OGS 

VSE said I could pull back my week to use as star options, and I hope that holds true. (My OGS was my own experiment on current 'trade power' of my week.)   But even star option reservations for WKORV/N are getting hard to obtain except for some studios in August which I saw a couple of months ago.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 28, 2017)

Abelow, although you said Maui and B.I., you may also want to consider Kauai.  It is still Hawaii.

I periodically see the Cliffs Club.  Sometimes they are way out time-wise.  Right now I see two Dec 2018 units.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 28, 2017)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Abelow, although you said Maui and B.I., you may also want to consider Kauai.  It is still Hawaii.
> 
> I periodically see the Cliffs Club.  Sometimes they are way out time-wise.  Right now I see two Dec 2018 units.



When I saw Cliffs Club some years ago it didn't compare well to wporv. I've read that they recently remodeled. Do you think it now compares similarly to wporv?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 28, 2017)

Ken555 said:


> When I saw Cliffs Club some years ago it didn't compare well to wporv. I've read that they recently remodeled. Do you think it now compares similarly to wporv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WPORV is probably a higher rated resort.  

But the OP was looking for Maui or the BI.  My mention of the Cliffs Club was just to suggest that he needs to keep a broad approach.  He may also want to add Ko Olina, for example.

I read about people making requests exclusively of the blue ribbon timeshares and omitting lesser resorts and then complaining that they can't get an exchange.  (I have a request in for Four Seasons Troon North but I suspect that it won't get a match).  I think that it is a matter of probability and statistics.  That is - - you can aim high, but in doing so, you are omitting a statistical percentage of exchangeable resorts.  If you include additional resorts, you increase your probability of getting an exchange.  I'm not saying that you should request some mediocre resorts, but there is a benefit of expanding one's horizons.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 1, 2017)

BJRSanDiego said:


> WPORV is probably a higher rated resort.
> 
> But the OP was looking for Maui or the BI.  My mention of the Cliffs Club was just to suggest that he needs to keep a broad approach.  He may also want to add Ko Olina, for example.
> 
> I read about people making requests exclusively of the blue ribbon timeshares and omitting lesser resorts and then complaining that they can't get an exchange.  (I have a request in for Four Seasons Troon North but I suspect that it won't get a match).  I think that it is a matter of probability and statistics.  That is - - you can aim high, but in doing so, you are omitting a statistical percentage of exchangeable resorts.  If you include additional resorts, you increase your probability of getting an exchange.  I'm not saying that you should request some mediocre resorts, but there is a benefit of expanding one's horizons.



I agree with you that it's worth considering all the options. But, like many who request VSN of Hyatt, as the OP did, might not want to select a lower tier resort. 

I stayed on the big island last year and the resort was definitely not wkorv or wporv quality. I enjoyed the week but the resort was, as predicted, lacking. It's always best to have the correct expectations in mind before visiting.

I've been to both Four Seasons (was at Aviara earlier this month). They are hands down the best timeshares with the best staff.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## melissy123 (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaanapali Beach Club is a nice timeshare in Maui.  Affiliated with Diamond Resort, a little further north of the Westin, but still beach front. When we exchanged in through RCI, there were extra "parking fees" but I don't believe an Interval exchange has the same fees.


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Like many of you, my trades in the last 2 years have ended up being into Marriotts in Hawaii. Also, Never have a problem getting WPORV. But maui Westins have just gotten impossible. Love ko Olina, but don't want to go to Oahu again for the 4th year in a row. Love WPORV but have been to kauai 3 of the last five years.  Good success getting Marriott Kaanapali. That's actually in my ongoing request. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Mar 10, 2017)

Does anyone actually see bulk deposits anymore?  I have been randomly matched to various weeks 2017 at WKORV in one bedrooms...looking for a two bedroom upgrade, but they are never available.  I have thrown back a late September week, an early December week, a mid-December week, etc.  It would be much easier if I could choose the week and size that I want, like in the old days.  Are those days gone?


----------



## bastroum (Mar 10, 2017)

Denise L said:


> Does anyone actually see bulk deposits anymore?  I have been randomly matched to various weeks 2017 at WKORV in one bedrooms...looking for a two bedroom upgrade, but they are never available.  I have thrown back a late September week, an early December week, a mid-December week, etc.  It would be much easier if I could choose the week and size that I want, like in the old days.  Are those days gone?


I have not seen a bulk deposit of a large number of units since 2014. There were a couple of smaller ones in 2015.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 10, 2017)

I cannot speak to Westin Ka'anapali (I owned one, so I didn't have to exchange in), but I've noticed that a lot of sharp drop in 2 bdrms.  Most deposits seem to be studios and 1 bdrms.   This is very different from a few years ago.  I suppose this makes sense to II from a purely fiscal point of view, because they can get two exchange fees for one unit, however it is making II far less valuable than it once was.  IMO.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 10, 2017)

Denise L said:


> Does anyone actually see bulk deposits anymore?  I have been randomly matched to various weeks 2017 at WKORV in one bedrooms...looking for a two bedroom upgrade, but they are never available.  I have thrown back a late September week, an early December week, a mid-December week, etc.  It would be much easier if I could choose the week and size that I want, like in the old days.  Are those days gone?


I, too, have been waiting to see if there will be any mini-bulk deposits for the latter part of 2017.  I have a request in for October for KORV, so I'm waiting patiently since it's only March.  Denise L, how long ago did you make your request?  I find it encouraging that you, at least, had some matches to "throw back".  Good luck with your request and searches!  CJ


----------



## Denise L (Mar 10, 2017)

mauitraveler said:


> I, too, have been waiting to see if there will be any mini-bulk deposits for the latter part of 2017.  I have a request in for October for KORV, so I'm waiting patiently since it's only March.  Denise L, how long ago did you make your request?  I find it encouraging that you, at least, had some matches to "throw back".  Good luck with your request and searches!  CJ



I made some very specific requests, super impossible weeks (holidays) back in early 2015, all for WKORV and WKORVN, but in January 2017, I added nearly every other week of 2017 (same two resorts only), through to June 2018 (when my deposit expires).  I have received four confirmations in three weeks (three this week alone!).  Today, I got a late October week, which is going to work out perfectly for one of my best friends.  I want to upgrade her to a two bedroom, but it sounds like the likelihood of me happening upon one is rare.  I am debating whether to buy E-Plus for $59 to allow me to look and retrade, but if no one ever sees them, I don't know if it is worth the gamble.

What are you using to trade?


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 10, 2017)

Denise L said:


> I made some very specific requests, super impossible weeks (holidays) back in early 2015, all for WKORV and WKORVN, but in January 2017, I added nearly every other week of 2017 (same two resorts only), through to June 2018 (when my deposit expires).  I have received four confirmations in three weeks (three this week alone!).  Today, I got a late October week, which is going to work out perfectly for one of my best friends.  I want to upgrade her to a two bedroom, but it sounds like the likelihood of me happening upon one is rare.  I am debating whether to buy E-Plus for $59 to allow me to look and retrade, but if no one ever sees them, I don't know if it is worth the gamble.
> 
> What are you using to trade?


I'm using our smaller one-bdrm. Kierland Villas (WKV) for the request.  However, I was only able to make a deposit and request at the end of December of 2015.  How were you able to make the requests for 2017 as early as you did?  As, I'm still learning a lot about depositing and making requests, I paid the 2017 early so that I could make what I thought was an early deposit.  Thanks!  CJ


----------



## Denise L (Mar 10, 2017)

mauitraveler said:


> I'm using our smaller one-bdrm. Kierland Villas (WKV) for the request.  However, I was only able to make a deposit and request at the end of December of 2015.  How were you able to make the requests for 2017 as early as you did?  As, I'm still learning a lot about depositing and making requests, I paid the 2017 early so that I could make what I thought was an early deposit.  Thanks!  CJ



These deposits are from my 2015 week, SDO lock off, split into big and little sides, which I actually could deposit as early as January 2014 if I pre-paid the MFs.  My memory is not great, but I probably deposited them in early 2014 (you can deposit in January the year before your week), but didn't set up any ongoing requests until sometime in April 2014.  So what I wrote before about making requests in early 2015 is wrong--it was early 2014.  But I really *did* just add the rest of 2017 and half of 2018 to the requests in January of this year.

For my 2017 week, I deposited it in early 2016 and prepaid the MFs, but did not do ANYTHING about ongoing requests until January 2017.  Yikes.  I was feeling guilty and very behind, so extended my membership for 5 more years even though I had 18 months left, because you can't search past when your membership expires.  If you deposit as early as possible, you have a lot more time to make a match.  Today, I upgraded to Platinum for two years. Maybe I will be motivated to keep up on my requests.  I'll need to deposit my 2019 week in January 2018!  But if the bulk deposits are gone and it is impossible to see things, exchanging will be super annoying and painful.  II will give me a prorated refund if I decide to give up and cancel my membership some day.


----------



## mauitraveler (Mar 10, 2017)

Denise L said:


> These deposits are from my 2015 week, SDO lock off, split into big and little sides, which I actually could deposit as early as January 2014 if I pre-paid the MFs.  My memory is not great, but I probably deposited them in early 2014 (you can deposit in January the year before your week), but didn't set up any ongoing requests until sometime in April 2014.  So what I wrote before about making requests in early 2015 is wrong--it was early 2014.  But I really *did* just add the rest of 2017 and half of 2018 to the requests in January of this year.
> 
> For my 2017 week, I deposited it in early 2016 and prepaid the MFs, but did not do ANYTHING about ongoing requests until January 2017.  Yikes.  I was feeling guilty and very behind, so extended my membership for 5 more years even though I had 18 months left, because you can't search past when your membership expires.  If you deposit as early as possible, you have a lot more time to make a match.  Today, I upgraded to Platinum for two years. Maybe I will be motivated to keep up on my requests.  I'll need to deposit my 2019 week in January 2018!  But if the bulk deposits are gone and it is impossible to see things, exchanging will be super annoying and painful.  II will give me a prorated refund if I decide to give up and cancel my membership some day.


Denise L,
Thanks for the explanation.  It makes perfect sense to me now, because your deposit was made in 2014, whereas my wasn't made until 2016 after pre-paying the 2017 MF.  I'm glad that you received the match for October for your friend.  There's still hope for me yet!  Good luck to you!  In the meantime, we'll both be on the look-out for that elusive mini-bulk deposit!  CJ


----------



## wegottago (Mar 10, 2017)

I posted in another thread about my difficulty in obtaining a trade into Maui with a Marriott Aruba surf and we're five months out before we go. I'm trying to match it up with a week in Kauai we got.  My husband wants us to look at lesser resorts when I'm of the same opinion as another poster that you want the resort because that's what we have ourselves.  Besides there's NOTHING available at this point.  Unfortunately it seems like other people are having difficulty too. 

Do you think weeks are going to points people versus us week owners??


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 10, 2017)

wegottago said:


> Do you think weeks are going to points people versus us week owners??


Perhaps, but I also think that more people are probably going to Hawaii to use their owned weeks there now the the economy is much better than it was a few years ago.


----------



## klpca (Mar 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Perhaps, but I also think that more people are probably going to Hawaii to use their owned weeks there now the the economy is much better than it was a few years ago.


I think so too. The recession years were anomalies, imo. I started timesharing in 2011 and I remember there being 400+ Hawaii units available in RCI, and year after year of huge bulk deposits in II, not to mention XYZ's, AC's, and dirt cheap bonus week. Not so much any more.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 11, 2017)

klpca said:


> I think so too. The recession years were anomalies, imo. I started timesharing in 2011 and I remember there being 400+ Hawaii units available in RCI, and year after year of huge bulk deposits in II, not to mention XYZ's, AC's, and dirt cheap bonus week. Not so much any more.



Those were the good old days in the Starwood world.  When WKORV/N units were there to be snagged by our one bedroom SDO and SBP units, visible only to us because of the Starwood preference.  Predictable bulk banks, well publicized between ourselves on this BBS.

I agree that the abundance of exchange opportunities was primarily due to decreased leisure travel during the recession.  However, most timeshare companies have since created ways to profit from the arbitrage in trading, leaving less inventory for us than before, or at least, making harder for us to trade up.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 11, 2017)

I have sold all my traders and anything that I no longer want to own.  The only timeshares that I have kept are either ones I want to stay at or can utilize using internal point systems to book.  Anything that I don't use, I deposit into II.  I don't have anything specific that I want in II but when I see something good, I snag the weeks with my leftover deposits.  There are still many deposits at high quality resorts in II, you just need to be flexible in where and when you want to go to.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 11, 2017)

I go so very lucky last year, I snagged my WKORVN in late April when they did a very tiny upload for August weeks. I was able to grab two. It was one of the best vacations I have ever had...


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 12, 2017)

LisaRex said:


> I cannot speak to Westin Ka'anapali (I owned one, so I didn't have to exchange in), but I've noticed that a lot of sharp drop in 2 bdrms.  Most deposits seem to be studios and 1 bdrms.   This is very different from a few years ago.  I suppose this makes sense to II from a purely fiscal point of view, because they can get two exchange fees for one unit, however it is making II far less valuable than it once was.  IMO.


I like that theory. Might or might not be the case, but from II point of view would be a great business decision for VERY in demand properties. They're gonna sell out anyways, so why not get 2x the revenue for the 2BR lockoffs?  I'd do it if i worked there and it was my decision. In fact, I'd be embarrassed that I hadn't thought of it sooner. 

 

I haven't been able to get 2BR for 2 years now . So I keep ending up at the Marriott down the street when I need 2BR.  Nice enough it just doesn't come close to the Westin. 

I would just own there rather than try to trade in if it wasn't for the maintenance fees. (Which is pretty typical for the high end properties in Hawaii.) 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbelowDS (Mar 12, 2017)

mauitraveler said:


> How were you able to make the requests for 2017 as early as you did?



My requests were made 18 months ago with 2015 weeks that were to expire end of this year. And the only reasons I had these old weeks left was that I could not get 2BR at Westin Kaanapali for the past 2 years. (I. E., so even when the week's used were new /current at the time I made my ongoing requests, I couldn't get what I wanted. Was so much better during the recession. lol) 

So, doesn't seem to matter if you have Sheraton preference or this / future year deposits. The 2BR seems to be like unicorns these days. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 12, 2017)

AbelowDS said:


> My requests were made 18 months ago with 2015 weeks that were to expire end of this year. And the only reasons I had these old weeks left was that I could not get 2BR at Westin Kaanapali for the past 2 years. (I. E., so even when the week's used were new /current at the time I made my ongoing requests, I couldn't get what I wanted. Was so much better during the recession. lol)
> 
> So, doesn't seem to matter if you have Sheraton preference or this / future year deposits. The 2BR seems to be like unicorns these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I'm even wondering if those of us that still own Vistana, still have that preference. I won't be able to go back to Hawaii till 2021, as I have to get these kids thru college first...ugh for me...


----------

